
Show HN: Uplark: helping you motivate to get up early, and get stuff done - olemartinorg
http://uplark.com/
======
olemartinorg
Hi!

We are a team of 4 people participating in Startup Weekend Stavanger.

This is an MVP made in 16 hours so we’d love to get some tester feedback to
improve our product.

Our product, Uplark:

Do you ever sleep in? Or maybe you want to wake up earlier every day?

The peaceful morning hours free from disturbances are ideal if you want to get
things done, free from distractions and interruptions. Those few extra
productive hours can really make a big difference in your life.

If you’ve been thinking about building the habit of waking up early, but
struggled with it, you should definitely check out Uplark!

Uplark lets you to create a challenge where you and your friends make a daily
bet that each one of you is going to wake up on time. The way it works is that
you bet a certain amount every day and if you fail to wake up on time, your
bet will be divided to your friends or donated to a charity.

And to be completely transparent, we don't move any money, we hope your
friends will enforce you to pay up if you fail to wake up on time.

The goal is to help you build good habits, faster.

Hoping for some great feedback, whether you sign up or not.

What is good? What is bad?

What made you sign up? What didn’t?

Thank you!

The Uplark Team

